# French Horn & Trumpet Cover of the Finale from Mahler's First



## Marc Papeghin (7 mo ago)

Hey everyone !
Mahler's First has always been one of my favorites, and I recently thought...why not record the whole Horn & Trumpet Sections from the Finale with the help of a few friends 
Well, here it is 
And to make things more interesting I've added the sheet music so if there are horn/trumpet players in here it could be fun for you to play along with us


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

(looking at your avatar,) I take it that you have a dog. (Is that right?) If so, ask him for his opinion.


----------



## Marc Papeghin (7 mo ago)

hammeredklavier said:


> (looking at your avatar,) I take it that you have a dog. (Is that right?) If so, ask him for his opinion.


Well actually it's a lemur from Madagascar on my avatar 
That video's hilarious though 😁


----------



## RMinNJ (Apr 3, 2021)

Marc Papeghin said:


> Hey everyone !
> Mahler's First has always been one of my favorites, and I recently thought...why not record the whole Horn & Trumpet Sections from the Finale with the help of a few friends
> Well, here it is
> And to make things more interesting I've added the sheet music so if there are horn/trumpet players in here it could be fun for you to play along with us


This is amazing!!!!


----------



## Marc Papeghin (7 mo ago)

RMinNJ said:


> This is amazing!!!!


Thank you !!
It sure was a lot of fun to put together


----------

